# Beginner Motorhome driver in Eire



## sfay (Apr 13, 2011)

We are 2 brothers with our other halves and 1 dog going over to Ireland from Pembroke to Rosslare 21st April and then back via Dublin Holyhead 2nd May. 

We have a cousin's wedding in Kinsale, Cork on the 25th and an uncle's wedding in Trim, Meath on the 28th.

We are hiring a 6 Berth motorhome and want to see and show off as much of Eire as we can.

Could someone help us out with:

1: Places we Must See?
2: Can we stay in Pub carparks?
3: Is it hard to navigate the west coast in a 3.5m long motorhome?
4: Where can we empty water and refill our tank?

Thank you in advance?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The South Coast from Kinsale (including Kinsale it's self, which is one of the prettiest villages in Ireland with numerous excellent restaurants) is all worth seeing as is the West Coast. It's nearly all must see but particularly The Burren and Connemara.

There are numerous wild camping spots all around the South and West Coasts and Pub car parks are generally very welcoming if you go in and ask saying you will have a few drinks or eat there. 

We have been doing this for years in vans up to 8.5m long without any problems, just avoid roads with grass growing up the middle although some of the roads leading to beaches and harbours are like that, also good places to stay.

Enjoy your trip. If have more questions please ask, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd be worried about how all 5 of you are going to fit into a 3.5m long motorhome? :?

PS

Sorry


----------



## sfay (Apr 13, 2011)

*Doh!*

Thanks for the quick response.

How often do you need to empty waste water and refill the water tank?

I just got the dimensions:
(length/width/height) - 6.5m/2.5m/3m


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not knowing the size of your tanks it's hard to guess but motorhomers learn to be very frugal with water. Our fresh tank is 130lt and lasts 3 to 4 days. As new users you will probably not have learned the art of conserving water so I would say plan to fill and empty every second day. Your tank is also probably smaller than ours, someone on here may know.

We fill with water at petrol stations. I go in and say I need to buy fuel and do they have a tap I could use to fill my tank. I ask before I fill. I then check that the tap works before I fill and when I fill I only put around 20 euros worth in so that I can do the same thing a day or two later. I usually buy some groceries in their shop too and thank them profusely. You might pay a little over the odds for what you buy but you are rewarding them for allowing you to fill.

You will need a reasonable length of hose (say 10m minimum) and a selection of tap fittings.

With five of you you will easily fill a toilet cassette every day. Your van may carry a spare. I would check that and if it does not ask for another because I doubt you can wild camp with four people even for a day with one cassette. We empty ours in public toilets at the seaside. Be careful when emptying so you don't spill any. I sometimes empty the waste water discretely in a ditch or down a drain, Alan.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

If you can make it, I strongly recommend Killarney and the Ring of Kerry. Fantastic scenery - better than the Dingle, which is the next one up the coast. Roads are a little bumpy but are wide enough for coaches, so should be OK for you. The Guinness is exceptional, wish I was going too.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I should have said that when emptying the toilet cassette in a public toilet do it when no one is in there and no one is around outside. Most people will not understand what you are doing and many will think you should not do it, which possibly you should not unless you are using a bio friendly chemical toilet additive, Alan.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We found the roads in the West narrow and needing a lot of concentration.

When brushing up against hedgerows watch out for hidden fence posts etc.

Water from garages and carwashes - neither for drinking. Buy bottled for cooking and drinking.

I'd not dump grey water in ditches or watercourses but on waste ground where it will sink in and not pollute watercourses.

Empty cassette in garage toilets - discretely - or take a spade and dig a hole. Four of you will fill it in two days max - try to use public and garage toilets to reduce frequency.

Visit Inishmore (leaving the van behind).

Plenty of quiet spots on the coast for wild camping. Ask if it's okay if there's anyone around. Take rubbish away with you.

Keep your fingers crossed for clear weather. The worst thing is to spend the whole time in rainy mist and miss all the views!

Harry


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

SFay.
As you arrive on the 21st that is Easter weekend and Campsites will be fairly busy. So fine somewhere early in the day.
Wild camp along the coast with others (Kilmore Quay).
St Margaret's is a lovely campsite not far from Ferry in Rosslare. 
You won't have much time between the 2 wedding to get much of the West done.
Then after wedding in Trim, I would head for Wicklow. Blessington lake/Powercourt/Glendalough/Roundwood/Lough Tay.

Campsites and Pubs around and some wildcamping.

www.camping-ireland.ie


----------

